# I've been matched!!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Girlies
I am so over the moon....I got a call this week from my clinic to say they have matched me with a recipient.
I start my d/r drugs on 22nd Oct and and am sooooo excited.
I keep thinking about the recipient and how she must be feeling. All that waiting and finally her time has come. I just hope my eggs are good enough and she gets her dream.
Alexia


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

how wonderful ! I can hear the excitment in your post 

 and loads of  to you

xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Alexia,,

I just want to say thank you from all us recepients.  You are very special and generous to do this and I hope it all goes really well.b123


----------



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Alexia and everyone,
Just wanted to say "GOOD LUCK!". I just started treatment to donate my eggs in Leeds. Just started the injections yesterday after down-reg. I am excited (but nervous). Keep thinking about my recip and her husband (who are anonymous to me). Have you done the green form yet? I have been putting it off but MUST do it this weekend. Not sure how much to say about myself without sounding a bit bananas! My egg collection is probably on 10th or 11th October, scary.
Sarah x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Sarah

Oh good luck with your tx.
I finally completed the green form  last week.  I found it really hard and it was the girls on fertility friends who helped me through!!! I dont find it easy to write about myself but its amazing how much you write once u get going!! I did have a little tear when i wrote the goodwill message but i dont think im the only one!  If you need any help feel free to PM me.
xxx


----------



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow, I know what you mean  when you say its amazing how much you write once u get going! Not sure how I can squash everything in! Still, I guess they'd prefer that there is as much as possible for the fullest picture.  I got some good ideas about what sort of stuff to put in from the "If you could ask your donor" thread. I'm just over half way through my injections now (thank God) and hopefully my egg collection is next Tuesday. Got a scan this Thursday just to make sure everything is developing well in there!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Well done sarah on completing those forms....deep arent they?! Wow youur well into tx arent you. Did you sniff for d regg? If so how did it make you feel? I start mine soon. HOw you finding th injections? Is it hard? How long were u d/r & inj for?
Good luck for next week
x


----------



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Alexia and everyone.  yes I down-reg'd with Naferelin, it was 3 sniffs a day for 10 days then when I started the injections, it was 2 sniffs a day.  Just did my last FSH injection this morning and got to take my hCG at 01:40 am! Yes in the morning, I have set my alarm, how annoying!!!!!  On every scan I have had, my right ovary has been "high". It is sitting next to the top of my uterus and should have sunk lower by now.  So, while I have a good number of good size follicles (5-6 per ovary) I am feeling a bit anxious about my egg collection which is now scheduled for this Monday.  They have put me last on the list so that they can have an anaesthetist there.  I'm not sure how bad a problem they are anticipating - I've been told that they get "high" ovaries all the time, but I'm not sure if it's normal to have an anaesthetic. I thought I would just be sedated. Does anyone reading this know? I really hope that it will be ok, I've been feeling a bit tearful and anxious - probably just the hormones!  Alexia, in answer to your question, I have felt absolutely fine with the d/r spray. No mood swings, no hot flushes, no emotional roller coaster.  Emotionally, I have felt fine up until the last couple of days.  I had 10 FSH injections (total of 150 IU per day) and I varied between injecting in my leg and my tummy (I couldn't decide which I prefered!).  The injections, on the whole, have been ok - I was doing them myself cos boyf is very squeamish!
Talk to you soon,
Sarah
x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi essey(and ohers)
Glad to hear ur d/r went smoohly.I hopemine does-dot fancy the menopausal symptoms much!!
I am using the same spray so i hope il be the same!!
Damn, last inj @ 1.40am-id need to set the alarm too!!
Dont worry about the anaesthetist being there, its all normal. At my clinic they automatically put u under GA for ec. Some clinics have them at hand incase they find it hard to reach ovary(if high it might be a little painful if awake) bu all still normal so pls dont worry.
Its all very close now hun. Will be thnking of you on Monday-let me know how u got on ok
xxx


----------



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the message, my hCG injections (last one, yaaay!) went ok, so just wait until Monday. I will let you know how it goes! Glad to hear that having an anaesthetist is normal - thanks for that! I will be stuffing my face today, because not allowed to eat or drink anything on Moday until after the procedure. Alexia, when do you start d/r? I started on day 21 of my cycle. Actually, I just read your pink line, so about 1 1/2 weeks for you.  Is this your first cycle?
Sarah
xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Sarah
Glad you managed to stay up long enough for final injection....it was worth it, your nearly there!!
How did it all go today Did ur ovaries drop? did u need GA? did it hurt?  How many eggies did you have?  When do they let u know how many fertilised?
I have been on the pill it seems for ages.Just started my 4th week today and have 13 days left to go til start d/r. Yes it is my 1st cycle and hopefully my only!! How about u?? Are u having 2-3 day transfer or r u going to blasts?
I bet your feeling a tad tender today but be sure to let me know how things went.
xx


----------



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Alexia, It is over!!!!!!  Had my egg collection about 2pm yesterday. Not full GA but pretty heavily zonked. I had an allergic reaction to one of the drugs, turned bright red (apparently) all over my face, chin and arms and managed to throw up in the operating theatre (despite being sedated)  Whoops.  I only have a vague recollection of it though.  I remember being transferred to my bed in the Recovery area but that's about it.  They got 12 eggs from me! Hooray.  I don't think my ovary had droped in to the normal place but the actual procedure seemed to go fine, I wasn't that aware of what was going on. It took less than half an hour. I asked if there had been any damage to me and hopefully there wasn't any.  I had a bit of bleeding but that is normal, it's from where the egg collection needle passes through the vaginal wall.  My abdomen is very tender today, so I am having the day off work, as it is a bit sore moving around. I'm not sure if they are allowed to tell me how many eggs fertilised, as I am an (anonymous) egg donor and I'm not using the eggs for myself. I can find out in 6 months or a year if my recipients got a BFP or live birth (I truely hope so). They are having there embryo transfer on Wednesday.  I left a card for my recipients (anonymous), so hopefully the unit WILL pass it on.  The only thing that I was a bit miffed about was that not one single person at the IVF unit said "thank you" to me.  I wasn't expecting a bunch of flowers (although this is what some units give to altruistic egg donors) but I didn't get one word of thanks, so I'm feeling a bit "used". I'm a person not an egg factory!!!!!!!!!
Anyway, stay on the baords and I will wish you luck for your cycle!
Sarah
x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Sarah Im so happy, i bet ur well chuffed with 12 eggs. Sorry i didnt realise you were donating only.  Im glad the proceedure went well-do u think u may do it again some day? Youve given me a little insight to how i might be feeling afterwards, thanks x.  
People like you are so special. I never even thought of donating my eggs until i was told i needed ivf, although now even if i do get a positive result with egg share i would be happy to be a donor maybe in a few years(well i say that but lets just see how my proceedure goes-for some its not a nice experience)!!  
I am very surprised u didnt even get a thank you. Maybe when the recipient has the transfer they may pass on a message then.
Well done Sarah, i bet ur so proud of yourself.
I'll keep u posted  on my tx so keep scanning the boards!!!
xxx


----------

